# Do i need to reinforce this stand?



## Sam1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hey everyone,

So we've had a 10 gallon for the longest time and now finally are moving up to a 29 gallon. 

We got a used stand (pet-store quality) from a friend and it may need some touch-ups but seems to be in ok condition. They said they had a 29 gallon on it with no problems but maybe i'm just being paranoid but i feel i need to reinforce it. 

So can anyone tell by looking at the pics if it will be ok or if i should reinforce? I was thinking i would also like to close up the back but maybe add support to the 4 corners inside and/or a top panel also. Right now it sits only on the 2 sides with no support on the back and front. Tank is a Aqueon 29 gallon glass traditional rimmed.

Any help/suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

That stand you can get at Big Al's. I have the same type for my 90 gallon. Suggest you visit a Big Al's and see them on display if you're really worried.


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*Support*

Ideally all four edges have to be in contact with the stand. This was the weight is evenly resting on the stand. It would be safer just to get a piece of plywood to fit the top of the stand and place ur tank over the flat surface. It's better to be safer than sorry


----------

